# sysinstall\BASE



## dns (Mar 7, 2011)

After install distribution\BASE\ from sysinstall my request password for root is out.
How i can login now with password ? L)
Sorry for stupid question.


----------



## Alt (Mar 7, 2011)

It should be blank now


----------

